# • swell.gr • Renault Clio RS Trophy M&K Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello All!

In todays Greece of financial crisis and immense tax burdens, unfortunately some cars like this beautiful 2 litre frenchy that we are going to show you, tend to become extinct species!

Anyway, we had the joy and opportunity to work on this black Renault Clio RS Trophy Edition and although it was rather tiresome to correct it, we were rewarded with stunning reflections and gloss as well as the proud customer's big-big smile!


















During initial inspection, it was evident that this black beauty was deprived of its shine, because of swirls and some deeper scratches.
We also had to care for the stickers on the roof and sides of the car and to nourish their matte aluminum texture.

Here is the state of the paintwork upon arrival.


























































Paintwork deep cleansing with Bilt Hamber Soft :










PTG measurements.


































For a proper and problem-free correction we tried to find the right combo through several trials.
The winning combo was Scoll S17S+ with a Cutting pad. Refining was done with Britemax Black Max and a polishing pad leaving an LSP-ready surface.

Stickers were done with Zaino ZAIO as polishing them is a no-go.

Now, on to some 50/50s:


























Some before/afters on the same panel (before finishing stage):







































































































After the polishing stage it was time to treat the various peripherals and to protect the paintwork…
Engine bay was cleaned with APC, then rinsed and the plastics got dressed with Finish Kare #108 and Finish Kare #317.
Painted parts were polished and protected with the Britemax AIO MAX.










Tires got treated with the usual Zaino Z16 and finally arches were dressed with FK #108.
Exhausts were polished with the Britemax twins to reveal a great shine.
Glasses were cleansed with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner and sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.
Finally on the external trims we used the new (and very promising!) Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator.


















It was time for LSP to provide protection, and we chose one of our favourites for both looks and durability: Mitchell & King Armour V2.
This combines immense depth and shine (because of T1 carnauba) with extreme durability.

To the adhesive metal sheets that dress most of the roof and some parts of the rear fenders we used Mitchel & King Mute, which is ideal for matte and satin surfaces and does not leave any excess shine.










Some final shots inside:


























































































Out in the day light:


































A little before it was returned to the owner:


































































































































Thanks for reading.


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful Mike! :argie:
Gloss & Reflection to the max!! 
Well done! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb job Mike! Looks incredible!


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely work Mike...and you did have good company there...ME...haha


----------



## Deasha (Jan 12, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish Mike.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work, as expected :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great transformation there. well done


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Mike


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike another cracking result= one happy owner


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, that's a cracking finish!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Perfect work, awesome reflections:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks you all 
your comments is highly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic results mike.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Great work. I'm not sure if i've seen one them here in the UK?


----------



## haris_k (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow! Stunning reflections!
Another great detail. Way to go Mike!
:thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Incredible work Mike! 
Superb finish and gloss!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job Mike!


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job:thumb:
That´s a really lovely finish:argie:


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

That looks great! 
I dont think I have seen one of these yet out on the road.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

thanks mates


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

excellent as usuall keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice mate


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

Great job! Congrats!


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

excellent results. top job


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

nice transformation


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all :thumb:


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Very very good work Mike!


----------

